# RV Petrel's (Paul Allen's Ship) Wreck Discoveries



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 13, 2019)

Sunken aircraft carrier Hornet — best known for Doolittle Raid — located miles below the waves





This short video is pretty cool, they are able to show video to a Sailor who was there, the gun he was on when the attack happened.


----------



## Gunz (Feb 13, 2019)

Stunning.


----------



## Devildoc (Feb 13, 2019)

That's phenomenal. I'm thankful there are people who are willing to put the time and money into stuff like this.


----------



## AWP (Mar 14, 2019)

Add the USS Wasp to the collection.

I've just renamed the thread...otherwise at this rate the crew of RV Petrel will account for half of the threads in the Mil. History forum.

Wreck of WWII aircraft carrier USS Wasp discovered in the Coral Sea

ETA: A list of Petrel's discoveries:
RV Petrel


----------



## Gunz (Mar 16, 2019)

deleted


----------



## AWP (Mar 16, 2019)

Ocoka said:


> It's hard for me to conceive in this day and age a war in which giant aircraft carriers are routinely sent to the bottom. It's fascinating and eerie to see these relics of ships that were famous, their names still very much spoken and referred to in my youth.



You'd get a Love for this if our emoji weren't so...stupid.


----------



## Devildoc (Mar 16, 2019)

Ocoka said:


> It's hard for me to conceive in this day and age a war in which giant aircraft carriers are routinely sent to the bottom. It's fascinating and eerie to see these relics of ships that were famous, their names still very much spoken and referred to in my youth.



And spoken in reverence. My parents' generation, my grandparents' generation, these were real and tangible events, not just history as we know it.


----------



## AWP (Oct 21, 2019)

We can add two more to the list: IJN Kaga and Akagi, Pearl Harbor vets sunk at Midway.

Researchers discover Japanese carrier from the World War II Battle of Midway


----------



## AWP (Nov 6, 2019)

And another. This one was found back in May, but appears to be the USS Johnston. Her skipper was awarded a posthumous MoH in 1944. 

World's Deepest Shipwreck Is WWII Destroyer Lost in the Philippine Sea


----------



## Gunz (Nov 8, 2019)

AWP said:


> And another. This one was found back in May, but appears to be the USS Johnston. Her skipper was awarded a posthumous MoH in 1944.
> 
> World's Deepest Shipwreck Is WWII Destroyer Lost in the Philippine Sea



20,700 feet. Wow. 

If you were in a destroyer or a sub you had a pretty good chance of going down with the ship.

List of United States Navy losses in World War II - Wikipedia


----------



## AWP (Nov 4, 2022)

RV Petrel discovered the wreck of the USS Johnston, but a team financed and led by Victor Vescovo surveyed the wreck in 2021. The video below does an amazing job of covering the damage to Johnston and worth the 12 minutes if you're into naval history.






Interestingly, Johnston was the deepest shipwreck discovered until Vescovo's team. In 2022, Vescovo and team discovered the wreck of the USS Samuel B. Roberts at a depth of 22,621 feet, making Roberts the deepest shipwreck discovered and Johnston second. Roberts was lost in the same battle as Johnston.

Of the 9 ships sunk during the battle off Samar only 3 have been discovered: IJN Chokai, Johnston, and Roberts.


----------

